
Yukon Moose Hunting - grecy
http://theroadchoseme.com/yukon-moose-hunting
======
grecy
Over the years I've posted snippets of stories from my life in the Yukon.

I'm a Software Engineer by day, and learning to be an outdoorsmen on the
weekends.

Many people expressed interest in the ability the North provides to hunt your
own local, organic meat, and wanted to hear more about my experiences as a
newbie hunter.

Here's a writeup of my first hunting experience in the North, I'd love to hear
what you think.

~~~
scott_karana
Guess I'll be the first to comment :-)

I liked your writing, and your emotional honesty was refreshing.

I completely share your moral stance on meat eating, so maybe I'm biased. ;)

